# { COPPER BLACK HMPK and green Dragon HM spawn log }



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi guys put these 2 ...to spawn tonight i hope they spawn soon ...wish me luck!!!


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

personally, i would not spawn with those two. they have some significant scaling deficiencies, especially with the female (and im not talking about the marbling). if you still intend to proceed, best of luck.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

she got bitten up by a aggresive male :/


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

bettaboyshiva said:


> she got bitten up by a aggresive male :/


ah....then i redact my statement.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

no worries some plakats jus wanna kill and not love ..lol..i did got angry after i saw what the other male did, i guess some of them just cant help it..


----------



## taylorrae (May 24, 2014)

Both are gorgeous bettas! Best of luck with the breeding! :-D


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow, they are stung. Good luck


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

-----]]] F A I L E D [[[[---- spawned her with a different male instead, because this copper black wasnt ready... will post later


----------

